# My entry in the competition at the Art's festival. Photo attached.



## LynandIndigo

Hello Everyone!!! Today i was really excited to see my photo that i entered into the festival of Arts. This was my very first time... I sort of got my hopes up but i knew that i wouldn't get a prize but that doesn't matter. I didn't get a prize in that section for photography the judge went for black and white photos. I didn't know to mat the work either no one told me. The judge that saw me this morning said that i should be very proud of myself for taking just a good quality photo she said to enter in the next festival next year she told me not to give up.... At least i didn't make my self an idot or disgrace myself in entering my photo into the festival... If my photo sells in the week of the festival i get a check and have to pick it up next Saturday i also pick up my photo if it doesn't sell.... I am now going to enter it into the Bundaberg Show in May just for a bit of fun.I was so happy when the judge told me that my photo was really good for a person who doesn't do photography professional but hey maybe i will take up photography and do a course in it as one day i might make a photographer we will see.... I thought id let you see the photo. Also there were a lot of entries in the festival the overall winner of $1000 was someone who did a painting. There were lots of people who didn't get a prize like me. As i said this was my first time in entering and i learn what i have to do next time. All fun. I am not dissappointed that my work didn't win i am happy to see it there for other people to see.... So i am really excited.They are selling my photo for $160..

My photo in the festival we didn't take the whole wall.. 


Thanks for stopping by.​


----------



## FaeryBee

*Very nicely done, Lyn! :clap: :clap: :clap:

:urock:*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Very nicely done, Lyn! :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> :urock:*


Thank you Deb...See the photo on the left side to my photo it won it was a black and white person. I really didn't like it. There was about 30 entries in the photography section plus mine.....


----------



## Kate C

Shame you didn't win Lyn. I don't know what the fascination is with Black & White photography when we have the availability now days of such good colour photography. In a lot of cases it is just a personal preference of the judge. I know that happens at bird shows, the judge will always lean towards their personal preference for a colour, mutation or a species.

They must think it is pretty good though to put a price of $160 on it.


----------



## RavensGryf

I think it's great Lyn! Keep up the good work :clap:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> Shame you didn't win Lyn. I don't know what the fascination is with Black & White photography when we have the availability now days of such good colour photography. In a lot of cases it is just a personal preference of the judge. I know that happens at bird shows, the judge will always lean towards their personal preference for a colour, mutation or a species.
> 
> They must think it is pretty good though to put a price of $160 on it.


Thanks kate. I did get a good report from the head in charge judge that was running the whole thing she was impressed with my photo. I was happy when she told me that. I have few photo's i have taken that i am sorting through for the next try. But i am going to enter my photo in the Bundaberg Show in May. We will see how it goes there. At least people are looking at my photo i took. Yes i couldn't believe that they put that price on my photo either. Maybe someone will buy it.



RavensGryf said:


> I think it's great Lyn! Keep up the good work :clap:


Thanks Julie. Ill keep up the good work ill keep my camera with me all of the time to get a good photo. But i am happy with my photo even if it didn't win.


----------



## chirper

That’s great very nice work :clap:

Lyn could you please post individual pictures of these pictures without reflection of light thanks


----------



## LynandIndigo

chirper said:


> That's great very nice work :clap:
> 
> Lyn could you please post individual pictures of these pictures without reflection of light thanks


I am not sure what you mean. I didn't understand what you meant. When you are in doors you can't help the reflection on the pictures plus my mother took the photo. The flash goes off when it is in a dark room it automatically goes off I can't help it. The light was also coming through the windows shining on the photos to...
I never use the flash in any of my photos when I am taking photos of Indi or any other subject. I only use a flash at night time.

All of the pictures were on a big wall so I can't take them individual pictures it's to hard to... Sorry if the reflection shows up on my picture. I am also not aloud to take photos of other people's work it's not aloud. I had to have a staff member with me when my mother took the photo of my picture...


----------



## chirper

I just want to see only your pictures that you entered in the competition, the soft copies you got will be without reflection that's what I like to see


----------



## LynandIndigo

chirper said:


> I just want to see only your pictures that you entered in the competition, the soft copies you got will be without reflection that's what I like to see


oh ok. Tomorrow I have a photo all done up framed of the dragon not in the competition and it has no flash on it I'll post it tomorrow alright. I didn't understand what you meant. Now I do.


----------



## chirper

Thank you


----------



## LynandIndigo

Here you go....Hope you don't mind the water mark on the dragon it is so google can't steal my photos.... The photo is on the floor I didn't want the flash on it. Hope this is fine....


----------



## chirper

Thank you so much now I can clearly see the beauty you captured that’s fantastic


----------



## LynandIndigo

chirper said:


> Thank you so much now I can clearly see the beauty you captured that's fantastic


Thank you... I wish the judge had of seen what i captured when I took the photo. The judge liked black and white photos..Guess that is what the judge liked black and white photos... I hope you didn't mind the water mark on the photo.


----------



## nuxi

Well done,Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo

nuxi said:


> Well done,Lyn!


Thank you Gabby.


----------



## Niamhf

I love your picture Lyn it is really beautiful and has so much character to it. You're definitely a winner in my books


----------



## LynandIndigo

Niamhf said:


> I love your picture Lyn it is really beautiful and has so much character to it. You're definitely a winner in my books


Thank you Niamhf - Nia. I know how to say your name right now Kate told me how to when i was talking to her on the phone. You are a really nice person and thank you for saying i am a winner... I think that my photo is a winner to even though i didn't get a prize.


----------



## eduardo

*Your photograph is very nice Lyn! Maybe better luck in May :thumbsup:*


----------



## Therm

The comments you received were very good, considering you just took the picture for your own enjoyment and not to even take place in a contest. 
I would continue to just enjoy your photography and enter if you still get some enjoyment from it. 

Art is very subjective and it will always depend on the judges personal preference as we all see beauty in different things. Otherwise, the competition would be full of the same sort of photographs and pretty boring.  You did well for a first attempt.


----------



## Jo Ann

*My*

It takes real GUTS to use your learning experiences as stepping stones. Challenges that make you grow and perfect your skills are well worth the energy expended. Well Done and Best wishes on your future entries. 
Jo Ann:hug::hug:


----------



## Pegg

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## StarlingWings

What a wonderful entry, Lyn! In my opinion is has more character than the black and white photos on in black and white frames. I love it and I'm sure maybe someone will want to buy it!  

Congratulations for entering the show and the compliments you received :congrats:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Thank you everyone!!! I'll reply to everyone's post after. I have to go out soon....

Therm I like taking photos of any subject I have been taking photos since I was 10 years old. I have gotten into photo taking more since I got Indi. I just love it. I will continue to take photos and yes I am still going to enter my photo into the Bundaberg Show.... The lady judge that gave me a really nice comment told me to and said not to give up. She wants me to enter into the festival again next year and I have found some really nice photos on my computer which I am going to share with you all in the next couple of days or maybe later today.i am going to take up a photography course going to check it out later this week.i can go bird watching in this course would be pretty cool we have lots of birds in Australia....


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> What a wonderful entry, Lyn! In my opinion is has more character than the black and white photos on in black and white frames. I love it and I'm sure maybe someone will want to buy it!
> 
> Congratulations for entering the show and the compliments you received :congrats:


Thank you Gi Gi.. You are always nice to me I agree with you to.... I didn't like the black and white photo. I was talking to Kate on the phone she said I did a good Job with my photo for first go. She didn't like the black and white photo either....


----------



## Cheeno

I like that photo, Lyn. Keep at it. You know what they say... 'If you're no in, you can't win'.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Cheeno said:


> I like that photo, Lyn. Keep at it. You know what they say... 'If you're no in, you can't win'.


Thank you. And you are so right. You have to be in it to win it if you are not in it you can't win. But I am only a beginner so I can't win for the first time..... Maybe when I get better at it we will see....


----------



## LynandIndigo

Pegg said:


> Beautiful work!!!


Thank you Pegg.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jo Ann said:


> It takes real GUTS to use your learning experiences as stepping stones. Challenges that make you grow and perfect your skills are well worth the energy expended. Well Done and Best wishes on your future entries.
> Jo Ann:hug::hug:


Thank you JoAnn...


----------



## LynandIndigo

eduardo said:


> *Your photograph is very nice Lyn! Maybe better luck in May :thumbsup:*


Thank you Dee. I hope so....


----------



## 4711

The lizard/dragon picture?

It is wonderful!

A couple of years ago I entered in a show at the library. I had no idea they would award ribbons, so naturally I was very surprised when I noticed it.
I got a 3rd place 
(but I, too, lost to a black and white picture)

I don't think the judges can really tell who is pro and who is amateur anymore. You have a fantastic eye for composition, and although you did it for charity, you did sell a lot of pictures!

In any case, you don't have to hide from any competition!


----------

